# Back Deck Bird Set Up



## rip18 (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is the setup I was (am?) using to take pictures of birds on my back deck.

I have 3 perches set up (with a 4th in mind).  The first two are dead cedar limbs fastened to a 2x4 with countersunk lag screws.  This 2x4 is then clamped to the top of the deck.  The second is the same except a 1x4 hung from a nail on an upright post.

You can see 4 feeders in this image as well:  
1) a suet basket (in an area I lightened to get it to show up better)
2) a wire basket of sunflower seeds
3) a ceramic hanging platform feeder with a bird seed mixture
4) a hummingbird feeder (though no winter hummers - yet).

I also "sprinkle" a few meal worms on the 2x4.


And then on the other side of the deck is the 2-person chair blind...

It is about 12 feet from where the lens usually is to the rail of the deck where the perches are.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice setup ya got there rip


----------



## jason308 (Jan 7, 2008)

SWEEEEETTT!!!  Great looking setup you have there Rip!!!!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 7, 2008)

I was at Wally World the other day and they had one of those compact/pop up blind thingy's marked down to $25.  I should have bought it cause when I went back it was gone


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 7, 2008)

Great info RIP.  Thanks for sharing the illustration.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for sharing the setup rip!!! i told angie today i need to put out some perches !!!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the set up Rip.  Sure lets you get some great shots.

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 7, 2008)

I like that. Giving me some ideas.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice set up. Good idea on the cedar limbs.
Which direction are you looking?
(Other words, morning sun at your back, side?).
Thanks!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 8, 2008)

Morning sun at my back.  The set-up is "good" for about 2 1/2 hours in the morning.


----------



## leo (Jan 8, 2008)

*Very nice set up rip*

thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 8, 2008)

rip, angie said she had a pic of me in the back yard from last summer. i think i like your setup better !!!!  i was in the yard and she took this out of the kitchen window. i did not know i was bein' watched !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 8, 2008)

Who says BIGFOOT don't exist


----------



## rip18 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep, I think I like mine better too, but yours is more picturesque.  For a minute, I thought your orange Crocs were red, high-heeled shoes!!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 8, 2008)

rip18 said:


> Yep, I think I like mine better too, but yours is more picturesque.  For a minute, I thought your orange Crocs were red, high-heeled shoes!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 8, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> rip, angie said she had a pic of me in the back yard from last summer. i think i like your setup better !!!! i was in the yard and she took this out of the kitchen window. i did not know i was bein' watched !!!


 
Does that officially make you the Ghillie Bird Watcher???


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 8, 2008)

i only use the red high heel crocs at air shows, it gets me closer to the planes !!!   ( you are a sick man rip18 !!!)


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 9, 2008)

That is some sure fire dedication there Feral.
Hat's off to ya.
I bet when you move those birds come "unglued"!
I am impressed.


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Tombuster (Jan 9, 2008)

thats great info. i told my wife last night that we need to put up some perches. didnt think about the blind. i have one but a gilly suit popped in my mind first. i'll try the blind in the spring. thanks for the info.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice set up Rip. I have the same blind, I think.
Feral, You just ain't right boy.


----------

